# Sounds similar to Shostakovich's Cello Sonata in D minor, specifically...



## DevonJames (Apr 12, 2016)

New to classical music, this sonata speaks to me. I particularly like the allegro section ~12 minutes in. I'm seeking more classical music that is of a similar sound to this section. Suggestions need not be limited to cello sonatas. Thank you in advance!


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

A good place to start would be Prokofiev's Cello Sonata. Even though Prokofiev was older than Shostakovich, his sonata was written years after, in his late life. It's at least as good as Shostakovich's, IMO!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kREKLh4TO7o


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I'm guessing that by "12 minutes in" you mean when we get to the 2nd mvmt. There are 4 movements total in that Shostakovich Sonata. Would you believe I heard a friend perform it in recital just a few days ago? It's really great stuff! That Sonata is a good example of his overall style as well, and so I think if you like that sonata, you'll like Shostakovich overall as a composer. Try his 8th String quartet! The second and third movement specifically, but it's a quartet meant to be heard in full.

I second Prokofiev Cello Sonata. Also Rachmaninoff's Cello Sonata, perhaps? Not as biting as the Prokofiev or Shostakovich, but it has a fun 2nd movement (scherzo).


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

If we stick with DSCH's fellow-countrymen for the time being then I'd suggest the 2nd cello sonata by Myaskovsky.


----------



## dieter (Feb 26, 2016)

Schnitke Cello Sonata, Shostakovich Piano Tio op 67, Shostakovich Piano Quintet.


----------

